# nuisance TAs (aeronáutica)



## olivinha

Hi Friends!

Would anybody know how to translate "*nuisance" *in the following context?

3.5.2 *Nuisance* TAs (traffic advisories) may occur if aircraft flight paths are computed by ACAS to result in potential conflicts, but the advisories are perceived by flight crew to be unwarranted due to: ...

Could it be *Aviso de Tr**áfico con Prejuicio?*
 
*Your feedback is extremely welcome! Tx!*
 
*Olivia*


----------



## mora

hola

nuisance = molestía, incomodidad

Creo que es un aviso fastidioso.

Mora


----------



## olivinha

Thanks, Mora, but I am not sure if  "fastidioso" would be a term used in aeronautical engineering.


----------



## olivinha

I think I'll stick with *Aviso de Tr**áfico con Perjuicio.*
O


----------



## rholt

I agree with Mora. They are more fastidioso que perjudicial.


----------



## mora

Hola

Espero que un nativo te ayude, porque estoy segura que '*con perjuicio' *no está la traducción correcta. 

Mora


----------



## olivinha

Hi Mora.
I spoke to a Spanish pilot today (who, by the way, did not know what a nuisance TA was!!), and he didn't like either suggestions. So I'm still looking... 
Thanks for you help anyway.


----------



## olivinha

olivinha said:


> Hi Mora.
> I spoke to a Spanish pilot today (who, by the way, did not know what a nuisance TA was!!), and he didn't like either suggestions. So I'm still looking...
> Thanks for you help anyway.


 
Well, he knew/understood what it was but did not know how to say it in Spanish.


----------



## psicutrinius

In this context, I would say "falsas" or "engañosas"


----------



## olivinha

psicutrinius said:


> In this context, I would say "falsas" or "engañosas"


Hi, piscutrinius! 
No puedo utilizar falsos pq existen los TAs falsos. 

Te doy un poco de contexto:
ACAS may generate *false *and *nuisance* TAs under normal and safe operating conditions.
3.5.1 *False TAs* may occur as a result of deficiencies in the equipment or data with which it is provided.
3.5.2 *Nuisance TAs* may occur if aircraft flight paths are computed by ACAS to result in potential conflicts, but the advisories are perceived by flight crew to be unwarranted due to the observance that adequate separation exists and that it is being maintained by both aircraft.

Gracias por tu ayuda.
Olivia

PD: *ACAS* -Airborne Collision Avoidance Systems 
*TA* - Traffic Advisory


----------



## psicutrinius

Pues en este caso no se me ocurre otra que "engañosas". 

Tienes toda la razón, con el contexto de tu último post está muy claro que NO puedes usar "falsas" en este caso.

Según el DRAE:

*engañoso**, sa**. **1.* adj. Falaz, que engaña o da ocasión a engañarse.


----------



## olivinha

Hola, psicutrinius.
Encontre' en la web una definicion para "nuisance RA"  as "*operationally unnecessary*". 
_A TCAS II resolution advisory (RA) can be issued where an aircraft_
_is climbing, or descending... An RA issued in the adjacent aircraft could cause the aircraft to deviate from its cleared flight level. This is sometimes referred to as an "operationally unnecessary" or "nuisance" RA, but it is entirely justified. If the aircraft that is climbing or descending does not successfully level off at its cleared flight level the risk of collision_
_is very real._​ 
*Entonces creo que si', que puedo utilizar "**engañoso" (para aviso de tra'fico engañoso).*
What do you think?
Olivia


----------



## psicutrinius

veamos:

1) If I get it right, what is "operationally unnecesary" is the EFFECT of a nuisance RA. That is, you may deviate from your flight level (consequence), because of a "nuisance RA" (cause).

2). attention to the adjectives in Spanish. The way you put it, what is "engañoso" is the traffic, not the "aviso". I would say "*aviso engañoso de tráfico"*.

This is one of the cases where you must DEPART from the "respect" to the original in my view. Your last text in English equals "nuisance" to "operationally unnecesary". You say this in Spanish and you get "no necesario operacionalmente". Now, any Spanish speaker will understand from this that the TCAS is generating nonsense, which seems to be far from the real case.

If on the other hand you say "aviso engañoso de tráfico", well, that means that you have a "dubious warning about traffic", which is another matter and much, much closer (I believe) to the spirit of the matter 

(by the way, this last quotation provides me with a handy explanation of the matter of the adjectives in Spanish. A "dubious warning about traffic" is VERY different from "A warning about dubious traffic", isn't it?)


----------



## olivinha

Hi again.
First of all, thank you for your remarkable feedback! 
Now, going back to nuisance...
You wrote:
_2). attention to the adjectives in Spanish. The way you put it, what is "engañoso" is the traffic, not the "aviso". I would say "*aviso engañoso de tráfico"*.
_And I totally agree with you. But in the document I'm translating, once TA is defined (like many other acronyms in the text), it hardly appears as "traffic advisory" rather than the acronym itself. (It's TA this, TA that, with TA, no TA, etc). So if I leave it as TA *engañoso *, I believe the reader will understand that the adjective refers to "aviso," as when I translate "false TA" as "TA falso," the reader will also assume it refers to "aviso" ("aviso falso" and not "tra'fico falso"), right?

Olivia

PS: Who would think that "nuisance" could get so interesting?!


----------



## psicutrinius

Well, I understand that you are translating a bit specially -which makes sense in an aviation text. First of all, because everybody in the industry speaks English and then because it tends to incorporate a lot of acronyms (in English) to which everybody refers -and which everybody understands- in any language.

I mean: Your Spanish pilot friend knows what a TA (nuisance or not) is, and this is what matters, regardless of how you name it.

In this case I agree with you. A traffic advisory is of course an advisory FIRST, so if you say "false TA" (in Spanish: falso TA) it is very clear. For nuisance, however, it sounds better (in Spanish), as "TA engañoso".

Yes, interesting it is. And a nuisance, too, that to explain nuisance be such a nuisance itself...

Of course, I thought that you were translating tit for tat (say, for the layman). I see that this is not the case and I fully agree with you in that if it is for the pilots, it is better to stick to their parlance: 

"El ACAS puede generar TAs falsas o engañosas en condiciones operativas seguras y normales
3.5.1. *TAs falsos* pueden ocurrir como resultado de deficiencias en el equipo o de que éste reciba datos defectuosos
3.5.2. *TAs engañosos* pueden ocurrir si las trayectorias de las aeronaves calculadas por el ACAS implican conflicto, pero tal conflicto es percibido por la tripulación como incierto, al comprobar que la separación entre las dos aeronaves es la adecuada, y que ambas la mantienen"

This is how (in this particular case) I would translate -and I am quite confident that you agree


----------



## pachanga7

Quiero opinar que 'unwarranted' no quiere decir 'incierto' como lo da en su traducción psicutrinius sino 'no merecido'.  

La idea de Nuisance TAs como lo entiendo yo es que son avisos no necesarios al menos en la mente de la tripulación.   En vez de ayudarles a evitar desastre, molestan por distraerles cuando no se requiere.   

Por eso yo les ofrezco la opción de 'TAs molestos’ siendo ‘nuisance’ bien traducida como ‘molestia.’


----------



## psicutrinius

Desde luego, Pachanga7, "molestia" es la primera y más usual traducción de "nuisance".

Ahora bien, en español, en principio habría que decir que "molestos" son TODOS los TAs (en este caso, en cuanto que desvían la atención de la tripulación, sean o no adecuados).

El problema aquí (entiendo yo), es que para el ACAS (que tiene una "capacidad intelectual" limitada), son tan válidos los TAs reales como los falsos o los "nuisance". A la tripulación corresponde juzgar si son falsos (por absurdos, debido, por ejemplo, a introducción errónea de datos), reales o "nuisance".

En este último caso, el TA que genera el ACAS es "plausible" y hay que comprobarlo con los datos adicionales posibles (es decir, siguiendo la trayectoria del otro avión por radar para comprobar que NO hay desviación, o poniéndose en contacto por radio con la tripulación de éste, etc, etc...).

Es por esta razón por lo que traduje como "incierto":

*incierto**, ta**.*(Del lat. _incertus_).*1.* adj. No cierto o no verdadero.*2.* adj. Inconstante, no seguro, no fijo.

*3.* adj. Desconocido, no sabido, ignorado.

(Fuente: DRAE)

Yo utilicé la palabra en el significado 2

Es decir: Mi idea es que, frente a un "nuisance TA", (que advierte de un conflicto incierto o, segun esta definición, un conflicto _*no seguro, o no fijo*_, hay que comprobar siempre y, naturalmente, en función del resultado de la comprobación, hacerle caso o no.


----------



## olivinha

Good morning!
Yes, this is an official text, directed to pilots, operators (i.e. airlines), flight inspectors, etc. It is definitely not for the general public.
 
P wrote:
_This is how (in this particular case) I would translate -and I am quite confident that you agree_.
Yes, I totally agree with you. One last think about this “nuisance business,” this morning I received an email response from an aeronautical engineer (de hecho un ingeniero del estado) who suggested using _espurio_ or _erróneo_. _Espurio_ sounded like a synonym for _falso_ (don’t want that!), and between _erróneo_ and _engañoso_, I think _engañoso_ captures more the meaning of “nuisance” in the context of a nuisance TA. I should also add that this same engineer liked our choice of _engañoso_. So I will stick with engañoso.
 
P wrote:
_Es decir: Mi idea es que, frente a un "nuisance TA", (que advierte de un conflicto incierto o, segun esta definición, un conflicto *no seguro, o no fijo*, hay que comprobar siempre y, naturalmente, en función del resultado de la comprobación, hacerle caso o no._
Sí, esta es la esencia de un “nuisance TA.”
"Molesto", creo, seri'a una traduccio'n un poco general para la palabra nuisance; y el texto pide una traduccio'n ma's especi'fica. 
 
Geez, I cannot thank you, all of you, enough for all your help, hoping that regardless of being a “real nuisance,” instead, this “nuisance” exchange ended up being enriching for all of us. It was for me at least.
 
O


----------



## pachanga7

Psicutrinius, es seguro que lás máquinas, por lo muy útiles que pueden ser, son a veces bien tontas. 

En cuanto a la aviación mis conocimientos no son muy grandes.  Ud probablemente sabe más que yo.   Solo pretendo ofrecer una buena traducción fiel a lo que está escrito en el original que dice:
*
Nuisance TAs* may occur if aircraft flight paths are computed by ACAS to result in potential conflicts, *but the advisories are perceived by flight crew to be unwarranted ...*

La énfasis queda en las opiniones de la tripulación, sean correctas o no.  Si los elementos de la tripulación estiman que fue prescindible el aviso, eso es lo que define el término.     Mejor no complicar el asunto más.   

  Al final que decida olivinha, ¿sí?


----------



## olivinha

_La *énfasis* queda en las opiniones de la tripulación, sean correctas o no. Si los elementos de la tripulación estiman que fue prescindible el aviso, eso es lo que define el término._ 
Bueno, entoces como definiri'as tu' este e'nfasis? Que' palabra utilizari'as?
O


----------



## psicutrinius

Pachanga7, I believe I owe you an explanation:

I have meant, throughout the thread, to explain why I chose a particular word, that is, to make the grounds of my ideas clear to everybody (lest I were wrong with the nuances, which might happen), and I have never had in mind to "ram my opinion down your throat", though it might seem the case.

In fact, I believe that we both agree. In the end, what I have tried to do is to make it clear that (a) the ACAS may generate "spurious" TAs, (b) that these may fall into two categories, of which one is clearly wrong (because it is absurd) -the False TA"- but the other requires thorough checking BY THE CREW before being dismissed (the nuisance one). The idea is that the first is plainly wrong, but the other is borderline and plausible, and that the crew must check thoroughly (and for a while) that it is wrong


----------



## rholt

Maybe just, "incorrect" advisories?


----------



## Hernan_M

Hello

I prefer this translation:
*Nuisance* TAs (traffic advisories) may occur if…
- _Pueden ocurrir molestosos avisos de tráfico si…_
_- Pueden ocurrir molestosas señales de tráfico si…_

"ACAS may generate *false *and *nuisance* TAs under normal and safe operating conditions."
*  False* and *nuisance*  could be translated as: engañosa (o)

_- ACAS puede generar *engañosos* avisos de tráfico bajo condiciones de operación normal y segura_
Engañoso =  deceiful, deceptive, fallacious, misleading.


----------



## pachanga7

Olivinha:

La duda que tengo sobre ‘engañosos’ ‘espurios’ ‘erróneos’ y demás términos al estilo es que todos son sinónimos para ‘falsos’ y ya se hizo constar que los avisos de que estamos hablando no son necesariamente falsos, véase el ejemplo que Ud aportó del avión vecino ascendente en que solamente habrá conflicto si no se endereza donde debe.   Se trata de un riesgo verdadero pero la tripulación cree que ya está baja control la situación. 

  Si fuera yo haciendo la traducción me imagino que primero buscaría a ver si hay un término ya acceptado en los países de habla hispana para referir a esta categoría de aviso.   Si no hubiera, trataría de escoger una palabra que transmite la idea del original.   Claro que no se va a entender del todo de qué se trata leyendo no más el nombre, pero con la explicación que sigue en el original tanto como en la traducción creo que todo quedará claro.  

  Lo que no sé super bien son los matizes de las opciones en español.   Ud ya dijo que ‘fastidiosos’ no cabe en un texto sobre la ingenieria aeronautica.   Eso creo entender, porque en inglés la palabra ‘fastidious’ indica una actitud remilgada sobre la limpieza, la comida, etc., aunque se diferencia del español en que sólo se usa para describir a personas y no a las situaciones. 

  Ud dijo que ‘molestos’ queda demasiado general.   Eso no entiendo bien.   ¿Es que cree que no capta bien el sentido de ‘nuisance’?  ¿O que le parece que el registro queda demasiado informal, o sea de uso general y no especializado?  

  Puedo aportar al respecto la observación de que ‘nuisance’ suele oirse en inglés en contextos tanto formales como informales, por ejemplo en los códigos municipales donde se encuentra en frases como ‘nuisance calls’, ‘public nuisance’, y ‘attractive nuisance.’   Especificamente, ‘nuisance calls’ refiere a llamadas telefónicas que molestan, sean llamadas de broma o de anuncios publicitarios.  ‘Public nuisance’ podría referirse a los baches en algún camino.  Un ‘attractive nuisance’ es algo que atrae a gente o animales y por ende crea una situación no deseada, por ejemplo un basurero que atrae animales no domesticados a un campamento público o una piscina no cercada donde los niños del vecindario acuden a todas horas y sin supervisión.   

  Creo que se puede decir que en el campo de la vida pública un ‘nuisance’ se encuentra entre lo inocuo y lo vedado.   Es algo que afecta en sentido negativo la seguridad y la comodidad del pueblo sin que haya reglamentos en su contra.  

  Si Ud no logra encontrar una frase ya establecida, quizás en algún sitio web, espero que lo anterior le ayude a seleccionar la palabra más adecuada.  Con mis conocimientos del idioma sigo pensando que 'molestos' sea la más adecuada, pero bueno...¿?

  Debo mencionar que aunque entiendo sus argumentos sobre un conflicto que es potencial y no fijo, como en el ejemplo del avión ascendente, sigo pensando que psicutrinius se aparta demasiado del original donde pone ‘tal conflicto es percibo…como incierto’ para ‘the advisories are perceived….to be unwarranted.’   Es que está cambiando ‘avisos’ a ‘conflicto’ y además a mi pensar ‘unwarranted’ debe ser ‘no necesarios’ o ‘no merecidos’, algo así. El ejemplo referido no es el único así que no sirve de referencia para todo.


----------



## pachanga7

In fact, I believe that we both agree. 

psicutrinius,

Temo no poder afirmar lo mismo, pero bueno, si todo fuera una cosa de correcto/incorrecto, bastarían los diccionarios, ¿no? 

Cordialmente,
pachanga7


----------



## olivinha

Hernan_M said:


> Hello
> 
> "ACAS may generate *false *and *nuisance* TAs under normal and safe operating conditions."
> *False* and *nuisance* could be translated as: engañosa (o)
> 
> _- ACAS puede generar *engañosos* avisos de tráfico bajo condiciones de operación normal y segura_


 
Hi Hernan.
Sure, "engañosa (o)" could be a translation for both _nuisance _and _false_ but a Nuisance TA and a False TA are two different things, are two different kind of traffic adivisories, I mean, I have one definition for each one (as you may have seen in one of the posts); so I cannot use a same word for, in this case, two different situations.
Thanks for your interest anyway.
O


----------



## psicutrinius

Veamos, pachanga7:

Me parece que ya está claro a estas alturas que intento *siempre* dar con una traducción que capture el *sentido* del original. El post *13* me parece que lo deja muy claro. Ahora bien:



> "El ACAS puede generar TAs falsas o engañosas en condiciones operativas seguras y normales
> 3.5.1. *TAs falsos* pueden ocurrir como resultado de deficiencias en el equipo o de que éste reciba datos defectuosos
> 3.5.2. *TAs engañosos* pueden ocurrir si las trayectorias de las aeronaves calculadas por el ACAS implican conflicto, pero tal conflicto es percibido por la tripulación como incierto, al comprobar que la separación entre las dos aeronaves es la adecuada, y que ambas la mantienen"


 
Esta de arriba es mi traducción de este párrafo (abajo):




> ACAS may generate *false *and *nuisance* TAs under normal and safe operating conditions.
> 3.5.1 *False TAs* may occur as a result of deficiencies in the equipment or data with which it is provided.
> 3.5.2 *Nuisance TAs* may occur if aircraft flight paths are computed by ACAS to result in potential conflicts, but the advisories are perceived by flight crew to be unwarranted due to the observance that adequate separation exists and that it is being maintained by both aircraft.


 
Yendo al "core" de la cuestión: ¿Qué es lo que hace que la tripulación "perciba el TA como _unwarranted_"?. Pues exclusivamente que tras comprobarlo, se han asegurado de que el tal "conflicto potencial" NO va a producirse.


----------



## olivinha

Hi, Pachanga7.
 
Ok, let’s start from the beginning. You are blue and I am black.
 
*La duda que tengo sobre ‘engañosos’ ‘espurios’ ‘erróneos’ y demás términos al estilo es que todos son sinónimos para ‘falsos’ y ya se hizo constar que los avisos de que estamos hablando no son necesariamente falsos*.
Well, you couldn’t have said it better. That is precisely why I sought for help here, at the forum.
 
*Si fuera yo haciendo la traducción me imagino que primero buscaría a ver si hay un término ya acceptado en los países de habla hisp**ana **para referir a esta categoría de aviso.* Si no hubiera, trataría de escoger una palabra que transmite la idea del original. Claro que no se va a entender del todo de qué se trata leyendo no más el nombre, pero con la explicación que sigue en el original tanto como en la traducción creo que todo quedará claro.
With all my respect to other Spanish speaking countries (being from a Latin American country myself), the document I am translating is to be published in the BOE (boletín oficial del Estado [español]), so I am more concerned about finding a word that is first of all “Spaniard.” (Hope I don’t sound very politically incorrect here…). And yes, I am trying to find a word that “transmite la idea del original.” Actually, that is when _this_ all started. 
(And thanks, by way, for all the “nuances” you gave us for the meaning of “nuisance.”)
 
*Lo que no sé super bien son los matizes de las opciones en español. Ud ya dijo que ‘fastidiosos’ no cabe en un texto sobre la ingenieria aeronautica*. Eso creo entender, porque en inglés la palabra ‘fastidious’ indica una actitud remilgada sobre la limpieza, la comida, etc., aunque se diferencia del español en que sólo se usa para describir a personas y no a las situaciones.
That was what I was told by one aeronautical engineer. I also tried to think of a “nuisance TA” as a “fastidious TA,” and it didn’t sound, let’s say, like an appropriate translation.
 
*Ud dijo que ‘molestos’ queda demasiado general. Eso no entiendo bien*. ¿Es que cree que no capta bien el sentido de ‘nuisance’? ¿O que le parece que el registro queda demasiado informal, o sea de uso general y no especializado?
You know, I gotta tell ya that after I posted that response, I asked that engineer how he would have translated nuisance, and he said: "Qué tal _molestos_”? And I replied: “Pachanga7!” “Say what?” he asked. 
Having said that, I do agree with psicutrinius when he said that all TA’s are “molestos,” hence my coment.
 
Look, I have looked for a meaning for this word (in the context of my document, of course) everywhere. I’ve asked here at the forum, I’ve asked pilots, engineers, inspectors, you name it, y sigo dando vueltas… 
What I think I’ll do is to leave this “nuisance” on the “back burner.” I am still not even half way done with this endless document. Once I finish it, proofread it, and read the document as a whole, maybe it will all make sense to me. 
And then I will start another thread: 
Hello, I need a translation for “nuisance” in the following context:
…
Olivia


----------



## Angel Mario

Hola a todos, muy interesante e instructiva vuestra discusión.
Tan sólo quería decir que yo no utilizaría el término *"énfasis"* refiriéndome a una *"decisión"*.
Pienso que "énfasis" se utiliza para describir la mayor o menor fuerza con la que se expresan las ideas.

Un saludo


----------



## Morion

Hola,
Nuisance también significa "daño". Una sugerencia: porqué en vez de traducir literal no coges el sentido y lo traduces de manera que se entienda? Si tú lo entiendes los otros también lo entenderán.


----------



## pachanga7

Angel Mario said:


> Hola a todos, muy interesante e instructiva vuestra discusión.
> Tan sólo quería decir que yo no utilizaría el término *"énfasis"* refiriéndome a una *"decisión"*.
> Pienso que "énfasis" se utiliza para describir la mayor o menor fuerza con la que se expresan las ideas.
> 
> Un saludo





pachanga7 said:


> *
> Nuisance TAs* may occur if aircraft flight paths are computed by ACAS to result in potential conflicts, *but the advisories are perceived by flight crew to be unwarranted ...*
> 
> La énfasis queda en las opiniones de la tripulación, sean correctas o no. Si los elementos de la tripulación estiman que fue prescindible el aviso, eso es lo que define el término. Mejor no complicar el asunto más.


Hola Angel Mario y bienvenido al foro: supongo que debería yo de haber dicho que "la énfasis de la frase queda en las opiniones..." para hacerlo más claro...gracias.  

Bienvenido al foro, Morion... ¿puede darnos algún ejemplo de cómo se utiliza nuisance para decir daño (o el revés)?


----------



## Morion

Buenos días,

En lenguaje jurídico "nuisance" es daño o perjuicio, también puede ser "nocivo". De todas formas, cuando puse mi post pensaba en el "nuisance" francés, que tiene exactamente el mismo significado que en inglés. Todo depende del contexto evidentemente, para quedarse con una opción u otra. Te voy a dar un ejemplo en francés pero que imagino es aplicable al inglés (puesto que la acepción es la misma para las dos lenguas):
"protection contre les nuissances" ( protección contra los daños).

Ciao, me voy de vacaciones.


----------



## Angel Mario

pachanga7 said:


> Hola Angel Mario y bienvenido al foro: supongo que debería yo de haber dicho que "la énfasis de la frase queda en las opiniones..." para hacerlo más claro...gracias.
> 
> 
> Hola pachanguero, gracias por la bienvenida.
> Si, de esa forma queda bastante más claro, y si además dices "el énfasis", en lugar de "la énfasis", ya queda perfecto.


----------

